# Electrical Gremlin



## ChandlerAZ (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey all, I'm a new member here, but I've been poking around these forums for awhile now. Several months ago, I was having trouble with a head lamp that was not illuminating after I replaced the bulb. I turned the car off and checked all the fuses, finding the head lamp fuse that was burned out. But then the real problems began. My turn signals work on the outside of my car, but the indication (both visual and clicking sound) stopped working inside the car on the dash. Also, my mpg/outside temp/trip meters/avg speed indicators stopped working, and I can't switch through them on either the steering wheel or with the little black button on the dash indicator dials. Stranger still, when I replaced my trunk light, the trunk open indication on the dash blinks with my turn signal (either side), and remains lit as long as I depress the mpg/temp etc. buttons. I've already checked all the fuses in both the cabin and under the hood. They're all good.

Summary:

No turn signal indication inside car, while signaling
Instrument Cluster won't switch between Trip Meters, MPG, Outside Temp, and AVG Speed indication.
Replacing trunk light causes false trunk open indications during signaling, and while trying to cycle mpg/temp etc. indications.

Nissan Altima 2003 3.5SE ~140,000mi, no previous owners, all stock parts


----------



## ChandlerAZ (Aug 26, 2011)

I figured out that I had placed a fuse in the wrong spot when checking the fuses. Placing the fuse back in it's proper location completely resolved this situation.


----------

